

Amazon’s Updated Bandwidth Prices Still Can’t Beat Ours - timf
http://joyeur.com/2011/06/30/amazons-updated-bandwidth-prices-still-cant-beat-ours/

======
tzs
On the other hand, Amazon's site doesn't crash my browser by using that
Onswipe theme. Even worse, the link on the bottom to view the non-intercoursed
site doesn't work.

Edit: leaving and going back let me get to the non-Onswiped site.

------
Terretta
Keep going with your table. Show 500TB.

Oops.

------
pbreit
Except that server costs are kind pricey.

